# Caixa de som



## Mon1ocac

Caros amigos,

"Porque o meu pai também
sempre gostou de som.
 Caixa de som.
 Sempre gostou de chegar
e ter um ótimo som em casa...."

Will "caixa de som" mean - turntable? or stereo in general ...
This is an old guy from favela speaking so I think it may be old fashioned turntable?


----------



## marta12

Penso que seja uma telefonia antiga/ old fashioned telephony.


----------



## uchi.m

He means a good stereo system with powerful loudspeakers, I think


----------



## Mon1ocac

Brigadinha os dois -- M.


----------



## marta12

Olá Uchi

Seria bom saber que idade tem um _old guy_, porque se for da idade dos meus pais...ainda não havia _stereo_ nem sequer _powerful loudspeakers_. Se for da minha, já havia sim.


----------



## Mon1ocac

Hi Marta -- this guy must be (if alive) about 70...


----------



## uchi.m

Mon1ocac said:


> Hi Marta -- this guy must be (if alive) about 70...


Well, he might be into modernity, perhaps? Even if his father wasn't


----------



## marta12

...mas está a falar do pai, que terá muito mais de 70, por isso acho difícil que fosse uma estereofonia. Teria talvez, o pai, uma boa marca de telefonia, com giradiscos incluído....


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> ...mas está a falar do pai, que terá muito mais de 70, por isso acho difícil que fosse uma estereofonia. Teria talvez, o pai, uma boa marca de telefonia, com giradiscos incluído....


That might be it, but I am not sure if a slum guy would afford to buy it at that time


----------



## Alentugano

_Caixa de som_, no Brasil, é o mesmo que _coluna (de som)_ em Portugal. São os _speakers, _certo?


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> _Caixa de som_, no Brasil, é o mesmo que _coluna (de som)_ em Portugal. São os _speakers, _certo?


----------



## marta12

No tempo do pai desse senhor, que andaria hoje em dia pelos 90 anos os _speakers _(autofalantes e não colunas) estavam integrados na telefonia. Parece que estou a ser teimosa e não é essa a minha ideia e só uma questão de enquadrar a idade da pessoa.

O meu pai, que teria hoje 92 anos tinha uma dessas telefonias, da marca _Telefunken_ parecida com esta http://www.advivo.com.br/index.php?q=sites/default/files/imagecache/imagens_blog/imagens/telefunken.jpg, que tinha gira-discos e evidentemente os autofalantes incorporados e ainda espaço dividido para colocar os discos de 78 rotações ao alto.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> No tempo do pai desse senhor, que andaria hoje em dia pelos 90 anos os _speakers _(autofalantes e não colunas) estavam integrados na telefonia. Parece que estou a ser teimosa e não é essa a minha ideia e só uma questão de enquadrar a idade da pessoa.
> 
> O meu pai, que teria hoje 92 anos tinha uma dessas telefonias, da marca _Telefunken_ parecida com esta http://www.advivo.com.br/index.php?q=sites/default/files/imagecache/imagens_blog/imagens/telefunken.jpg, que tinha gira-discos e evidentemente os autofalantes incorporados e ainda espaço dividido para colocar os discos de 78 rotações ao alto.


É verdade, meu avô também o tinha! Pode ser um desses, mas duvido que alguém na favela tivesse dinheiro para comprá-lo, porque, acredito eu, devia ser _bem _caro


----------



## marta12

Também já pensei isso Uchi
Mas ele diz que o pai sempre gostou de ter um ótimo som e para isso precisava de ter uma boa marca o que sempre seria caro


----------



## mglenadel

Let's not forget that people in favelas are much younger than they seem (hard life and all), and tend to have children at a very young age. I haven't seen the footage, but the speaker may be an older-looking 45 year-old, talking about a father who is 18 or 20 years his senior, and who would have been in his thirtysomethings in the 1980s. Stereo turntables, big-ass speakers. All perfectly easy to come by second-hand or even five-finger.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> No tempo do pai desse senhor, que andaria hoje em dia pelos 90 anos os _speakers _(autofalantes e não colunas) estavam integrados na telefonia. Parece que estou a ser teimosa e não é essa a minha ideia e só uma questão de enquadrar a idade da pessoa.
> 
> O meu pai, que teria hoje 92 anos tinha uma dessas telefonias, da marca _Telefunken_ parecida com esta http://www.advivo.com.br/index.php?q=sites/default/files/imagecache/imagens_blog/imagens/telefunken.jpg, que tinha gira-discos e evidentemente os autofalantes incorporados e ainda espaço dividido para colocar os discos de 78 rotações ao alto.


Isso é que é telefonia?? Não fazia ideia!


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> No tempo do pai desse senhor, que andaria hoje em dia pelos 90 anos os _speakers _(autofalantes e não colunas) estavam integrados na telefonia. Parece que estou a ser teimosa e não é essa a minha ideia e só uma questão de enquadrar a idade da pessoa.
> 
> O meu pai, que teria hoje 92 anos tinha uma dessas telefonias, da marca _Telefunken_ parecida com esta http://www.advivo.com.br/index.php?q=sites/default/files/imagecache/imagens_blog/imagens/telefunken.jpg, que tinha gira-discos e evidentemente os autofalantes incorporados e ainda espaço dividido para colocar os discos de 78 rotações ao alto.


Martita, não sei outros, mas eu adoro quando qualquer um de vocês é teimoso (muito especialmente, os portugueses ). Veja você, antes de você continuar com a teimosia neste post #12, eu estava imaginando que em Portugal havia telefones conectados a radiolas ("telefonia com giradiscos incluído")!
As to the Mon1ocac's question, I must say that I agree with uchi and mglenadel.


----------



## Mon1ocac

Great discussion, guys -- have learned a lot! I will go with something like "old stereo system"


----------



## Denis555

Audierunt said:


> Martita, não sei outros, mas eu adoro quando qualquer um de vocês é teimoso (muito especialmente, os portugueses ). Veja você, antes de você continuar com a teimosia neste post #12, eu estava imaginando que em Portugal havia telefones conectados a radiolas ("telefonia com giradiscos incluído")!
> As to the Mon1ocac's question, I must say that I agree with uchi and mglenadel.



Eu também imaginei! 

Mas 'tá lá no Aurélio, *lusitanismo* para "rádio" (aparelho receptor):

telefonia
[De _tel(e)-_1 +  _-fon(o)- + -ia_1.]

*Substantivo feminino.*

*1.* Processo de transmissão da palavra falada ou de  sons a distância através de cabos ou fios, ou de ondas hertzianas. 
*2.* Lus. Rádio3  (4): 
“enquanto espera o jantar, entretém-se a ouvir  telefonia” (Luís Forjaz Trigueiros, _Ainda Há Estrelas no Céu_, p.  149). 

*Telefonia celular. *1. Sistema de telefonia que utiliza  transmissores de rádio de baixa potência para cobrir área delimitada, ou  restrita, denominada célula. [Equipamentos eletrônicos  permitem que cada ligação telefônica seja transferida de uma célula para outra  célula, possibilitando a comunicação a longa distância.] 
*Telefonia sem fio. *1. V. _radiotelefonia_.

© O Novo Dicionário Aurélio da  Língua Portuguesa.  





Será que não tem um curso de "português de Portugal" para brasileiros à venda por aí, de preferência com diálogos e CD's? 

Este é o sentido normalmente entendido dessa palavra no Brasil:
Telefonia na Wikipédia 

Marta, para "telephony" em inglês não encontrei com esse sentido de "rádio" (aparelho receptor):
http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/telephony 



Bom, uma amiga minha portuguesa se referiu uma vez a "caixa de som" como "caixa de som" , embora haja outras palavras em Portugal de acordo com a Wikipédia.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Mas 'tá lá no Aurélio, *lusitanismo* para "rádio" (aparelho receptor):
> 
> *2.* Lus. Rádio3 (4): *É verdade, mas hoje em dia já não se usa muito.
> 
> *Será que não tem um curso de "português de Portugal" para brasileiros à venda por aí, de preferência com diálogos e CD's?  *Tem, sim! Arruma amigos portugueses, é o melhor curso!
> 
> *Bom, uma amiga minha portuguesa se referiu uma vez a "caixa de som" como "caixa de som" , embora haja outras palavras em Portugal de acordo com a Wikipédia.*Por aqui o mais comum é coluna (de som) mesmo.*


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Let's not forget that people in favelas are much younger than they seem (hard life and all), and tend to have children at a very young age. I haven't seen the footage, but the speaker may be an older-looking 45 year-old, talking about a father who is 18 or 20 years his senior, and who would have been in his thirtysomethings in the 1980s. Stereo turntables, big-ass speakers. All perfectly easy to come by second-hand or even* five-finger*.


Como se *roubava *uma caixa de som ou um som possante nos idos de 1980? Só se o larápio tivesse uma Kombi, que também teria que ser surrupiada de algum lugar
Se o bandido fosse dessa estirpe, ele provavelmente não moraria na favela


----------



## marta12

_Telefonia_, é uma das palavras que caiu em desuso. Hoje utilizamos mais _rádio_.
Mas nos anos cinquenta e sessenta, aqui em Portugal, a palavra mais usada era _telefonia_.


----------



## mglenadel

Poxa uchi, nunca ouviu falar na famosa roubauto de Acari? Lá se achava de tudo baratinho. Tudo roubado.


----------

